# SSN erased????



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

So I am sitting here now waiting for a call back from my Customs Broker to tell me if I should go get my dogs or not. I have a group coming in from Holland tonight at 7:30 and the broker called to tell me that US Customs told her that my SSN has been deleted. WTF???? Anyone ever heard of this? SO now I have a group of dogs that I can not pick up, and I have a SSN that no longer exsists!! My Computer crashed earlier this week and my quickbooks program developed a "fatal error".
Not a good week for me so far, this was my welcome home from a three week road trip! LOL


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Are you that Wikileaks guy?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> So I am sitting here now waiting for a call back from my Customs Broker to tell me if I should go get my dogs or not. I have a group coming in from Holland tonight at 7:30 and the broker called to tell me that US Customs told her that my SSN has been deleted. WTF???? Anyone ever heard of this? SO now I have a group of dogs that I can not pick up, and I have a SSN that no longer exsists!! My Computer crashed earlier this week and my quickbooks program developed a "fatal error".
> Not a good week for me so far, this was my welcome home from a three week road trip! LOL


Mike,

Maybe your SSN was deleted from the Customs database
but I bet the Social Security Admin still knows who you are


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> Are you that Wikileaks guy?


I think the guy deserves to go to jail and the GI that stole the information should be court martialed for treason and put against the wall and shot!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

They called me about 40 minutes ago and said they have it worked out so that I can pick up my dogs tonight. But my SSN. Has been removed from their system. Wonder if I'll still have to pay my taxes? Maybe I can collect my life insurance? Either way at least I can pick up my dogs.
By the way, I am officially a high tech *******. I am making this closed on my phone with voice recognition while I drive.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> They called me about 40 minutes ago and said they have it worked out so that I can pick up my dogs tonight. But my SSN. Has been removed from their system. Wonder if I'll still have to pay my taxes? Maybe I can collect my life insurance? Either way at least I can pick up my dogs.
> By the way, I am officially a high tech *******. I am making this closed on my phone with voice recognition while I drive.


 That would explain why you said, "I'm making this *closed* on my phone with voice recoginition while I drive." I ASSume you meant post. But that is impressive. I still refuse to text.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I assume you are the importer of record or does Barthco do the filing on their bond? I've seen EINs and SSNs deleted from the Customs system before but I've never had a reason to look into why that occurs. Did you at least get it reinstated?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

The problem is both people with a brain at customs leave at 4 o'clock. they called me at 5 o'clock to tell me that I did not exist. I'll be there in 2 hours so I hope I can get my dogs tonight. I'm sure I won't get to the bottom of this till monday when a supervisor is back in the office.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Hopefully it won't be a problem for you. Who did you call? The port office or someone at the National Finance Center?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I did not call anyone. They called me. I think we have it worked out.
So now I'm driving 90 miles per hour in a snowstorm on interstate 81 posting replies on the working dog forum on my phone. So keep your scanners tuned in, you may hear about me on a police radio channel.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> The problem is both people with a brain at customs leave at 4 o'clock.


The BIG problem is......they're sharing the same brain


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> I did not call anyone. They called me. I think we have it worked out.
> So now I'm driving 90 miles per hour in a snowstorm on interstate 81 posting replies on the working dog forum on my phone. So keep your scanners tuned in, you may hear about me on a police radio channel.


lol Might be worth a try, the police will find your SSN. If not, they will give you a new one.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> lol Might be worth a try, the police will find your SSN. If not, they will give you a new one.


 Yea...they'll give you a new one...and take that old license. 

Be careful Mike. If you lose a pack of dogs out there in a wreck you might be starting a new style wild U.S. predator...the stripey dog squadron.:-o


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice, you're now a "non-person"...gotta love government facilities.  time to find a dead persons SSN and start collecting their SSI. 

Had something similar happen with an FBI background check. I failed to pass, I disputed it and was voluntarily fingerprinted - the fingerprints in the FBI database were NOT mine but were associated with my SSN and name - I still have the letter. Makes me wonder just whose fingerprints they were and what kind of bad shit they did to warrant being in the FBI database.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Born and raised in the usa. Serve 8 years in the u s marine corps, another 8 years in the air national guard, and now in the u s army reserve. Represented the united states on the u s shooting team, and I make a living selling dogs to the u s government. How in the hell did they lose my social security number.
I'm sure this can be traced back to our brilliant commander in chief. LOL


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> I'm sure this can be traced back to our brilliant commander in chief. LOL


He's providing alot of comic relief up here as well with that wikileaks thing saying he telling his staff to watch out for Canada :razz:

I've actually heard he's been lied to more than a blind woman playing scrabble with Gypsies.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

What the hell Gerry. ....... Let's go ahead and get this one locked early. 
 He Is the laughing stock Of the entire world. I'm very proud to be an american. But very embarassed and ashamed of our president.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm afraid if something doesn't change soon, we'll all be livin' in a van down by the river.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> Born and raised in the usa. Serve 8 years in the u s marine corps, another 8 years in the air national guard, and now in the u s army reserve. Represented the united states on the u s shooting team, and I make a living selling dogs to the u s government. How in the hell did they lose my social security number.
> I'm sure this can be traced back to our brilliant commander in chief. LOL


Well there's your problem Mike, if you'd just crossed the border and hooked up with a Snivel Liberties Lawyer you'd be OK


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Well there's your problem Mike, if you'd just crossed the border and hooked up with a Snivel Liberties Lawyer you'd be OK


Sounds like the discussion from this morning! \\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-$:-$:-$:-$ [-X


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Well I'm back on the road now headed home with my dogs. The young kid at the customs counter was actually pretty cool. He said he had no idea what was going on, it was 10 o'clock and he was suppose to leave at 10 o'clock so he said just take the dog and come back on monday to figure out the paperwork. Of course I did not tell him this, but I'm not making another 10 hour round trip on monday just because they made a mistake.
What a pain in the ass, some day I'm going to grow up and get a real job.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> ... some day I'm going to grow up and get a real job.


Don't do it!! It's not worth it. Glad you got your dogs though. Hopefully you can get everything squared away without any more complications.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> What a pain in the ass, some day I'm going to grow up and get a real job.


If you do, I want your job. Glad to hear you got that worked out. Not that it would make any difference if I knew why this happened but its got me curious. I'm going to call some of my local contacts with CBP and find out why SSNs might get deleted. Seems to me that Barthco could have recommended the submission of a CF5106 to have it reinstated. I deal with corporate tax IDs but from time to time employees within those corporations import personal merchandise for which a SSN is put on record for the import so it's not like we don't deal with them but I don't remember a specific situation in which either one was ever deleted. If I recall correctly I believe sometimes it happens due to clerical errors or because duplicates are on file.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Maybe you saw something in Iraq or Afghanistan you werent ment to? Did you see any CIA guys in the poppy fields while in the Stan?


----------

